# Re Named to Barbarian fan club! (ESEE-4 knife - need opinion)



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 2, 2014)

Available for $125 on another forum. Worth the price?


----------



## RustyShackleford (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes, unless you can get one cheaper directly from them.  Ive had an esee 3 for about 6 years that I use for gutting/skinning and other random tasks.  Holds an edge and sharpens real easy.  My dad liked it so much that he ended up getting one as did my brother.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 2, 2014)

Bussey makes a less expensive model called the Junkyard Dog...  essentially the same knife  (Essee and Bussey meerged designs when RanndallCo took them over)  Essee is overpriced for what you're getting, you're paying for multiple full page ads in every edition of Blade, Tactical Knives Edged Weapons and Knives Illustrated magazines. 

Have you had a chance to see if it fits your hand properly and see if you like the balance, edge and hold?  Alow price can be a bad deal if you end up hating the knife or it blisters/irritates your hand every time you use it.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 2, 2014)

@x SF med , no I have not had a chance to see it live and in person.  I have more folders than I can count, and would like carry a straight blade in some circumstances - this seemed to have nice reviews online.  I have smaller hands, not sure how well they will work with this knife...will have to check and see if Cabala's or Gander carries - maybe I can fondle a bit first.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 2, 2014)

I think Cabela's carries them, I know Sportco here does too.   It would be in the area tagged Randall Made or Randall Co. or Randall... since they're marketed by Randall Outdoor now.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks much for the advice.  I am going to check out the Junkyard Dog that you recommended and pass on the ESSE until I get a chance to actually touch one.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 2, 2014)

Thoughts on this one for $200?
Bark River Northstar EDC in 3V steel. Spalted Maple with red liners


----------



## x SF med (Mar 2, 2014)

OK...  the 2 knives are shaped for completely different purposes... (prepare for knife geek emergence)... so, the first question has to be, what do you intend to use the knife for?  Second, how are your sharpening skills?  Third, what kind of climate will you be subjecting the knife to?

I'll expound more on these after you answer.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 2, 2014)

@x SF med -
I've been carrying some type  of knife in my pocket for as long as I can remember...got my first jack-knife in gradeschool as a reward for being a crossing guard (I'm assuming that is not longer policy)

I primarily carry a full size Benchmade Griptilian on a regular basis - always a folder or pocket knife though.

To answer your questions:
1)  I am getting the bug for a non-folder.  Something that is all purpose I can carry while camping, hunting, and occassional mountainieering.  I'm not as concerned about it being a self-defense weapon
2)  My knife sharpening skills are amature.  I have a diamond dry stone, I'm okay with it, but would be afraid to damage a quality blade.  Sometime in the future there is a sharpening class coming my way
3)  Overall I would be using it it in woodland climates -  occassional winter.  Rarely if ever in water (non-diver here)

Thank you for taking the time to throw a little education my way...


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 2, 2014)

Honestly, you might want to look (and prepare your wallet for) anything Harsey makes.  Get yourself a Gatco sharpener. They're easy to use and keep the angle you want for the edge due to the design and method of use. I personally prefer pseudo-synthetic handles such as Micarta, like what I've got on my Pacific, or that are on the GB and other like models.  That way I'm only concerned about care for the steel of the blade, not the materials of the handle. Woods and such I personally have always relegated to being for more display/presentation knives, since regardless of the treatment it's something that can break, be damaged, absorb things I don't want, etc.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 3, 2014)

@Ooh-Rah1069 -
What Ranger Psych said, and...   You're going to need something that will be suitable for batoning, chopping, shaving, and general cutting.   Look into anything Harsey, Reeve, Freeman, Les George, or Spartan make as general use field knives...  you will pay for the quality, but the rejoinder to that is, what's your life worth in a survival situation?  I'd trust anything made by the guys I mentioned.   I own one Bussee, it's a beast, and the only reason it's not an EDC or top of the list knife has to do with some ethical issues from Bussee that date back to the selection of the Yarborough and just after.  Look at the Bussee line if you need a comparatively inexpensive, non CPM steel but rugged knife...

You're going to really need to go out and handle knives to see which ones fit yor needs and your hand...  a knife has to be comfortable and functional.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Joe Watson has been making some cool knives using a chisel edge, which is very different. He has been getting some really good reviews and his prices are some of the best I've seen for custom work. I've seen his work evolve from small hand made utility blades to custom fighting knives.

He worked for my company a few years ago, he did two enlistments in the Army, Infantryman/Sniper, OIF vet, etc.  Good people.

You can Google Watson Custom Knives and see some of his work and probably some reviews. Send me a PM and I'll give you his email and phone number if you would like.

Also @x SF med is Melton (MKD) still building knives? He built me a badass custom Bowie a few years ago out of ELMAX. This knife is awesome, highly recommend his knives.


----------



## Barbarian (Mar 3, 2014)

x SF med said:
			
		

> What Ranger Psych said, and... You're going to need something that will be suitable for batoning, chopping, shaving, and general cutting. Look into anything Harsey, Reeve, Freeman, Les George, or Spartan make as general use field knives... you will pay for the quality, but the rejoinder to that is, what's your life worth in a survival situation? I'd trust anything made by the guys I mentioned. I own one Bussee, it's a beast, and the only reason it's not an EDC or top of the list knife has to do with some ethical issues from Bussee that date back to the selection of the Yarborough and just after. Look at the Bussee line if you need a comparatively inexpensive, non CPM steel but rugged knife...
> You're going to really need to go out and handle knives to see which ones fit yor needs and your hand... a knife has to be comfortable and functional.



I'll  second that.


----------



## usmcvet (Mar 3, 2014)

I have the ESEE 5 it is a beast.  Much larger than I thought a 5" blade would be.  It weighs a pound with out the sheath.  I'd never handled the knife before buying it.  Listen to the wise advice above.  I've had it for over a year and have never carried it.  I did not realize I needed to buy a sheath to go with the kydex it came with.  That was my fault but it's good to know.  I was thinking about the 7" KBar's I'd carried and thought this would be a much "smaller" knife.  Not really the case.  Awesome knife just not what I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 3, 2014)

Gentlemen,  thank you for the feedback so far.  I foresee a trip to Cabela's tomorrow to fondle a few blades and do some showrooming before I buy anything.
Will report back with photos after I make a purchase...


----------



## hoepoe (Mar 3, 2014)

Spot on. I'll be buying a Harsey/Reeve Green Beret 7" for my go-bag when next CONUS which looks like it will be in a few weeks from now.

Hoepoe


----------



## x SF med (Mar 3, 2014)

hoepoe said:


> Spot on. I'll be buying a Harsey/Reeve Green Beret 7" for my go-bag when next CONUS which looks like it will be in a few weeks from now.
> 
> Hoepoe



Ping LL or me.... maybe a weekend trip to Boise to get it from Chris his own self, or if the timing is right, down to Oregon for the OKCA Spring Knife Show and Bacchanalia...


----------



## Barbarian (Mar 3, 2014)

usmcvet said:
			
		

> I was thinking about the 7" KBar's I'd carried and thought this would be a much "smaller" knife. Not really the case. Awesome knife just not what I thought it was going to be.



The mk2 style kabars that are replete throughout the service are made from 5/32" thickness stock (which is in between 1/8" and 3/16") and they are "stick" tang, not full tang. This makes them much lighter but (especially the stick tang) attributes to all the broken kabars you've probably seen.All the ESEE knives I've handled have been well built knives, but they're a little expensive, for what they are.

As far as the "carbon" steel blades, it's hard to beat some of them, so long as your not in a marine or jungle environment. Simple tool steels-or "carbon" steels-have been humanity's mainstay for hundreds of years, and stainless tool steels are a relatively new development, comparatively speaking.

If not for the advent of engineered abrasives, I still wonder if we'd be using any of the newer stainless steels. You can pick up a sandstone out of a creekbed and put a pretty decent edge on a carbon steel blade. You can do that with a blade made of CPM S30V as well, but it takes a WHOLE LOT longer.

That's why I still make some knives out of 1095. But different steels are like anything else-they are just different tools in the ole kit bag. Just a small-time knifemaker's .02


----------



## Barbarian (Mar 3, 2014)

Dammit. I'll get the hang of this forum's software, eventually.







Fixed courtesy of your friendly mod staff


----------



## x SF med (Mar 3, 2014)

@Ooh-Rah1069 -  ask nice, and @Barbarian might have something for sale...  just sayin, keep forgetting about him and his little iron mongery. (mainly because Barbarian hasn't sent me anything from his wonderful inventory to try to break.  Even Mr. Harsey gave me an LHR to try to break... btw, Bill hates being called Mr. Harsey, he said that's what we should call his dad, and his dad said he's (dad) just Bill...  now, in this case, who do you listen to?  I listen to Bill Sr.  As a case of respecting your elders elders... even though Bill Jr. isn't much older than me.)


----------



## Barbarian (Mar 3, 2014)

x SF med said:


> @Ooh-Rah1069 -  ask nice, and @Barbarian might have something for sale...  just sayin, keep forgetting about him and his little iron mongery. (mainly because Barbarian hasn't sent me anything from his wonderful inventory to try to break.  Even Mr. Harsey gave me an LHR to try to break... btw, Bill hates being called Mr. Harsey, he said that's what we should call his dad, and his dad said he's (dad) just Bill...  now, in this case, who do you listen to?  I listen to Bill Sr.  As a case of respecting your elders elders... even though Bill Jr. isn't much older than me.)



Lol. He only gave you the LHR cause he felt bad about making you chop wood.:troll:

Besides, I'm still too poor to be giving away free knives. A knife maker's beginnings ain't glamorous. You know this.

Also, I'm playing catch up right now, so I can't take new orders at the moment. I can add names to the list, and give you a shout when I get freed up.


----------



## usmcvet (Mar 3, 2014)

Yeah I don't think I'd break the ESEE.  It is a wonderful survival knife and hard use knife. I'm glad I own it, I just do not want to freaking carry the damn thing. =).


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 3, 2014)

All right @Barbarian , please add me to the waiting list!


----------



## Barbarian (Mar 4, 2014)

@Ooh-Rah1069  It'd be my pleasure. I'll send you a message soon as I get some orders cleared up.


----------



## Barbarian (Mar 4, 2014)

x SF med said:
			
		

> I listen to Bill Sr. As a case of respecting your elders elders... even though Bill Jr. isn't much older than me.



So Bill isn't much older than you, huh? I know how old Bill is. Hmmmm....... the plot thickens.......


----------



## x SF med (Mar 4, 2014)

Barbarian said:


> So Bill isn't much older than you, huh? I know how old Bill is. Hmmmm....... the plot thickens.......



I could have you killed, and your body buried where it would never be found....  I know people...


----------



## reed11b (Mar 4, 2014)

x SF med said:


> As a case of respecting your elders elders...


Wait, is that even possible? 
Reed


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 4, 2014)

x SF med said:


> I could have you killed, and your body buried where it would never be found....  I know people...



*flips open entrenching tool*


----------



## x SF med (Mar 4, 2014)

Barbarian said:


> Lol. He only gave you the LHR cause he felt bad about making you chop wood.:troll:
> 
> Besides, I'm still too poor to be giving away free knives. A knife maker's beginnings ain't glamorous. You know this.
> 
> Also, I'm playing catch up right now, so I can't take new orders at the moment. I can add names to the list, and give you a shout when I get freed up.



You are looking for hate, aren't you...  huh, bub...  just looking for some anti-like there...


----------



## Barbarian (Mar 4, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> *flips open entrenching tool*


I'll admit, when I do it, it's not as intimidating.


----------



## medicchick (Mar 4, 2014)

x SF med said:


> I could have you killed, and your body buried where it would never be found....  I know people...


You rang?  I have a whole lot of desert and bombing ranges around me.  Plus the crazy one up there with the e-tool.:-"


----------



## x SF med (Mar 5, 2014)

Barbarian said:


> I'll admit, when I do it, it's not as intimidating.



told you, dude, I got people...  and you know what they say about your real friends, right?  They're the ones that don't ask any questions, just how deep you need the body buried, and bring the beer for after the work.


----------



## Barbarian (Mar 5, 2014)

x SF med said:


> told you, dude, I got people...  and you know what they say about your real friends, right?  They're the ones that don't ask any questions, just how deep you need the body buried, and bring the beer for after the work.



Lol. I'm stealing that. Just FYI.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 5, 2014)

x SF med said:


> told you, dude, I got people...  and you know what they say about your real friends, right?  They're the ones that don't ask any questions, just how deep you need the body buried, and bring the beer for after the work.



Or lift heavy things when a Chapter's too full of old crustys to be able to do it themselves. Not like Rangers aren't used to doing the heavy lifting anyway...


----------



## x SF med (Mar 5, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> Or lift heavy things when a Chapter's too full of old crustys to be able to do it themselves. Not like Rangers aren't used to doing the heavy lifting anyway...



Hmmm... it was you, me and Kevin that did the majority of heavy lifting that day...  and we got to build a metal building... that was mainly you and me...  I bought you beer as a thank you, and seared animal flesh too...


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 5, 2014)

Kevin fed awesome beans, he gets a pass.  I still get to mock due to the fact that all the 18 series in the world required a frickin Ranger to accomplish the mission.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 6, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> Kevin fed awesome beans, he gets a pass.  I still get to mock due to the fact that all the 18 series in the world required a frickin Ranger to accomplish the mission.



A big Ranger and a small 18D...  the work got done...  and of 6 people, only 2 were sweating at the end...


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 6, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> ... I have smaller hands...



Most def need to handle the knives for comfort level - I would never buy a knife without handling it.  The Troll and I got matching T-1 knives on our wedding day, at my request we bypassed the gorgeous rosewood handle and got G10 scales instead, not as pretty but better gripability, especially with my soft non calloused hands.  Yes.  I do have a girly pink folder with Damascus steel, that is my purse EDC, the T-1 is my EDC in my back pocket.  

Bill Harsey let me handle the prototype of the First In Asia/Pacific.  A great part of that discussion involved the difference in our hand sizes.  That would be enormous bear paw versus tiny mouse... LOL

Anywho... the Pacific was and still is one of the most comfortable tactical knives I've ever handled/worn/used.

LL - yes I name dropped, and yes that's just to keep the Troll humble cuz I got to experience Bill's knife shop before he ever did...


----------



## x SF med (Mar 6, 2014)

Ok...  fixed blades and flashlights - bottom row from left: Spartan/Harsey Mod I, LHR, Pacific, Yarborough, GB, Spartan Ares, Wilderness Survival (went through the Q Course, crappy knife, but sentimental), Buck 119, Harsey design for REI, non production model, Freeman, Bussey Scrapyard.  top row from left: E2E, 6Px, Extreme beam, Lansky carbon fiber letter opener (original), Gerber/Blackie Collins Frisco Shiv, Parker small dagger, PS knife (numbered and signed), Diaz Wahrncliffe working knife, RMEF skinner, RMEF caper, Melton special small last ditch knife, Diaz skeleton neck knife, Buck/RMEF skeleton skinner, Kershaw Amphibian. Center, by itself - A Loveless design for Gerber, verified by Bill Harsey that Bob Loveless actually worked on the knife, and that Harsey probably sharpened it when it came out, very small production run, gift from HH6.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 6, 2014)

and, folders (see the little mother of pearl miniature? I was challenged by the HH6 and Harsey and Gunnerjohn and the Spartan boys to sharpen all 4 blades withoyt ruining the esthetics of the blades... and won), some of these knives are a lot older than some members on this board:


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 6, 2014)

x SF med said:


> ... the little mother of pearl miniature



Hey! That's mine! If you're gonna post pics of sharp pointy things make sure you let people know IF you actually own them! You're just too insecure to post the girly knife in the collection.

LL


----------



## medicchick (Mar 6, 2014)

LibraryLady said:


> Hey! That's mine! If you're gonna post pics of sharp pointy things make sure you let people know IF you actually own them! You're just too insecure to post the girly knife in the collection.
> 
> LL


But I can picture it in his delicate little paw hand.

I think we still have the throwing knives I got RP on our first date, which happened to be to a Gun and Knife show in Columbus.


----------



## Barbarian (Mar 7, 2014)

@x SF med : Great collection. The one Bill designed for REI is awesome. What steel is that one made of??


----------



## x SF med (Mar 7, 2014)

Barbarian said:


> @x SF med : Great collection. The one Bill designed for REI is awesome. What steel is that one made of??



CPM S-30V...  it's inscribed by the Harsey too, not just signed, inscribed on the 'clean' side of the blade:
William W. Harsey
On the eighth day God created Beer
AND ALL WAS WELL.
Knifemakers arrived on the following day


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 8, 2014)

x SF med said:


> CPM S-30V...  it's inscribed by the Harsey too, not just signed, inscribed on the 'clean' side of the blade:
> William W. Harsey
> On the eighth day God created Beer
> AND ALL WAS WELL.
> Knifemakers arrived on the following day


I bought it at OKC and he held it until July (Trollish anniversary of hatching) with a request to scribble upon it. The free form script is a thing of beauty. 

LL


----------



## Barbarian (Mar 8, 2014)

x SF med said:


> CPM S-30V...  it's inscribed by the Harsey too, not just signed, inscribed on the 'clean' side of the blade:
> William W. Harsey
> On the eighth day God created Beer
> AND ALL WAS WELL.
> Knifemakers arrived on the following day





LibraryLady said:


> I bought it at OKC and he held it until July (Trollish anniversary of hatching) with a request to scribble upon it. The free form script is a thing of beauty.
> 
> LL



Well that's a heck of a Bday gift. Troll, I hope you rub her feet whenever she asks. You owe her.:-"

And I don't know how Bill writes so well with that little rotary thing. Who knew a logger had such fancy handwriting.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 9, 2014)

Barbarian said:


> Well that's a heck of a Bday gift. Troll, I hope you rub her feet whenever she asks. You owe her. :-"
> 
> And I don't know how Bill writes so well with that little rotary thing. Who knew a logger had such fancy handwriting.



Consider how it disappears into that great big paw of a hand...  I've also seen him actually tie a fly, up till then I wouldn't have that possible either. 

The problem with giving gifts like that is I've set myself a bar in the unique/unusual/one of a kind department. Takes a lot of stinkin, I mean thinkin to top it!

LL


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 15, 2014)

So @x SF med got me in touch with @Barbarian and progress is being made!  I'm going with the Wanderer.  Should be done and delivered around March.  

It has a 4.5 inch long Stainless blade with a full flat grind and an ironbond coating. Handle will be made out of Canvas Micarta. (going with Tan in color)

Pretty excited!

Here is a shot pre-heat treat. I'll update the thread when he sends another pic.  Thanks again to both, very glad I waited to have something custom made!


----------



## x SF med (Dec 15, 2014)

Is Barbarian going with a chisel edge (single bevel) or double bevel ("regular" knife blade)

Although chisel edge blades look easier to sharpen, they are actually very difficult to sharpen properly, because most people forget that the flat needs to be trued to the cutting edge whenever you strike (hone) the bevel side... and are you going to use a double step edge or a single step edge....  

Not sure how my buddy Barbarian usually runs his edges...  but ask him ....  and remember single bevel/chisel edge knives are specific to whether you are right or left handed....

Barbarian makes good stuff...  he'll make sure you get what you are looking for and need for your application.


----------



## Barbarian (Dec 16, 2014)

@x SF med, @Ooh-Rah 

You are too kind, sir. Too kind.

I mostly stick to double beveled, and double-step edges, unless there is a more specialized application, that calls for something else.

In regards to versatility, I've had the best luck with that setup.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 3, 2015)

Coming along, @Barbarian is working on the handles.  Can't wait for this thing to be 'done', so I can buy another one!


----------



## x SF med (Jan 4, 2015)

Hard to tell form the pic... but it looks like canvas micarta, or possibly sand G-10...  nice grippy handle material either way.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 5, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Ok...  fixed blades and flashlights - bottom row from left: Spartan/Harsey Mod I, LHR, Pacific, Yarborough, GB, Spartan Ares, Wilderness Survival (went through the Q Course, crappy knife, but sentimental), Buck 119, Harsey design for REI, non production model, Freeman, Bussey Scrapyard.  top row from left: E2E, 6Px, Extreme beam, Lansky carbon fiber letter opener (original), Gerber/Blackie Collins Frisco Shiv, Parker small dagger, PS knife (numbered and signed), Diaz Wahrncliffe working knife, RMEF skinner, RMEF caper, Melton special small last ditch knife, Diaz skeleton neck knife, Buck/RMEF skeleton skinner, Kershaw Amphibian. Center, by itself - A Loveless design for Gerber, verified by Bill Harsey that Bob Loveless actually worked on the knife, and that Harsey probably sharpened it when it came out, very small production run, gift from HH6.
> View attachment 10542



I just drooled on myself...Both pics.

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 5, 2015)

Firemedic said:


> I just drooled on myself...Both pics.
> 
> F.M.



I've acquired a few more since those pics were taken..... only a couple are of any worth, but they will all be cleaned and refurbished to the best of my ability prior to being put up on the thread.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 5, 2015)

x SF med said:


> I've acquired a few more since those pics were taken..... only a couple are of any worth, but they will all be cleaned and refurbished to the best of my ability prior to being put up on the thread.



I am quite sure the Harsey's are worth anything.

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 6, 2015)

Firemedic said:


> I am quite sure the Harsey's are worth anything.
> 
> F.M.



No new Harsey knives....   but I do have the Spartan-George V-14.  Actually the one I own is the one on a recent cover of Blade Magazine...bartered for it from the Spartan boys when we were there in Aug.... took an oath not to say anything until after the Mag hit, and the first run went out.


----------



## Barbarian (Jan 7, 2015)

x sf med said:
			
		

> but I do have the Spartan-George V-14



Hatred.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 7, 2015)

Barbarian said:


> Hatred.



I guess one of these days I will break down and have you build me one.....  maybe...


----------



## Barbarian (Jan 7, 2015)

x sf med said:
			
		

> I guess one of these days I will break down and have you build me one.....maybe...



Just for the sake of clarity, I'm jealous of your V14. However, I would be honored to build you a knife. And just this once, I will even accept payment in the form of Spartan/George V14's.:-"


----------



## x SF med (Jan 7, 2015)

Barbarian said:


> Just for the sake of clarity, I'm jealous of your V14. However, I would be honored to build you a knife. And just this once, I will even accept payment in the form of Spartan/George V14's.:-"



You'll get American money when I decide to get a knife from you, and like it dammit.... Unless you prefer Rubles or Canadian currency...  I might be able to pay you in Pineland Don...

Next thing you'll want is my Spartan-Harsey Mod I ....  they only made 250 of those....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 11, 2015)

Progress continues - back from heat treat and @Barbarian is roughing out the handle:


----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 18, 2015)

x SF med said:


> and, folders (see the little mother of pearl miniature? I was challenged by the HH6 and Harsey and Gunnerjohn and the Spartan boys to sharpen all 4 blades withoyt ruining the esthetics of the blades... and won), some of these knives are a lot older than some members on this board:
> View attachment 10543



I spy with my eye a blade that matches mine....


----------



## x SF med (Jan 19, 2015)

surgicalcric said:


> I spy with my eye a blade that matches mine....



there is one that used to be in my collection that is now in yours too....   and it's not replaceable anymore.    Please do not lose any more knives....  Bill couldn't even get another D2, the only ones he had were the design spec/1st run, that he has to keep for patent/design proof.   No you cannot have my Harsey-Applegate folder.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 19, 2015)

The applegate isn't the one I had my [other] eye on.  

The D2 is safely locked away safe.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 19, 2015)

surgicalcric said:


> The applegate isn't the one I had my [other] eye on.
> 
> The D2 is safely locked away safe.



Hmmm...  I'm thinking the one designed by an 18D/F/Z and an 18B/F/Z ....
Don't let anybody bust the tip off of that one using it as a screwdriver....   it took me a long time to fix the last one that was used in a manner for which it was not designed.

...although there is some scratching on the blade of the D2, I can polish that out for you if you want.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 21, 2015)

Progress continues!  @Barbarian just sent me these, finishing up the contouring of the handles...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 26, 2015)

Loving this!  Another update from @Barbarian ... making progress.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 26, 2015)

I like the swaged ricassa....   Barbarian does nice work.


----------



## Loki (Jan 30, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## policemedic (Jan 30, 2015)

I think it's awesome that you're getting photo updates.  That's stellar customer service.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 30, 2015)

I'll tell ya what, @Barbarian has been outstanding throughout the process.  We've exchanged numerous PM's here on the thread, and e-mails.  As I told him last week, I can't wait til this one is done so I can get him started on something new.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 30, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I'll tell ya what, @Barbarian has been outstanding throughout the process.  We've exchanged numerous PM's here on the thread, and e-mails.  As I told him last week, I can't wait til this one is done so I can get him started on something new.



You mean I steered you right, so you can empty your bank account into Barbarian's?   Damn, I should have asked for a finder's fee.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 30, 2015)

@x SF med - I have your finder's fee.  And well deserved considering what you saved me from when I first began this thread - Check your PM's...


----------



## x SF med (Jan 30, 2015)

turning you into a knife snob is payment enough....  now you need to learn how to sharpen knives properly....  you have t okeep the tools in perfect condition...

You will need a Norton Med-Fine (grey/orange) 8"x 2" oil stone, a good e-z lap diamond stone, food grade mineral oil, and practice, lots of practice....   (the e-z lap is only to be used for reshaping or deep damage to the cutting edge)  when you get really good, we'll move you up to 1000 and 6000 grit Japanese water stones for fine finishing....  then the bench strop with Al02 (green) polishing compound...


----------



## pardus (Jan 30, 2015)

x SF med said:


> turning you into a knife snob is payment enough....  now you need to learn how to sharpen knives properly....  you have t okeep the tools in perfect condition...
> 
> You will need a Norton Med-Fine (grey/orange) 8"x 2" oil stone, a good e-z lap diamond stone, food grade mineral oil, and practice, lots of practice....   (the e-z lap is only to be used for reshaping or deep damage to the cutting edge)  when you get really good, we'll move you up to 1000 and 6000 grit Japanese water stones for fine finishing....  then the bench strop with Al02 (green) polishing compound...



I want to do this, but how the fuck does one get the angle right? I dont want to fuck a good blade.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 31, 2015)

pardus said:


> I want to do this, but how the fuck does one get the angle right? I dont want to fuck a good blade.


easiest method, use a red or black sharpie to color the cutting edge lay the blade down at the angle and make 2 passes on the stone on each side of the edge...  if the color is coming off evenly actoss the face of the angle, you are using the factory angle.   One issue.... most medium to low end knives, do not use a sharp enough angle (per many  including Goddard, Harsey, Iovito, Carey, Reeve, George, Onion, Brock, etc. 15-18* from center on each side for a combined angle of 30-36*) which means you have to work to get a proper cutting angle on them  38* is on the far outside for field knives, but is great for splitting edges, heavy chopping, Kitchen cutlery/surgical edges will use angles much lower than 30*....   the only way to figure it out is to practice on inexpensive blades, lots of practice on dull knives until you can shave newsprint from a freehand honing....

a good guide for the angle from the stone is the angle of a book of matches.

ETA - fly out here, I'll teach you.  Harsey required me to be able to sharpen and reshape blades by hand for the past few years... so far I'm passable, now I think he'll send me on to advances knife steels research before he allows me to really learn how to make a knife.


----------



## Barbarian (Jan 31, 2015)

policemedic said:
			
		

> I think it's awesome that you're getting photo updates. That's stellar customer service.





Ooh-Rah said:


> I'll tell ya what, @Barbarian has been outstanding throughout the process.  We've exchanged numerous PM's here on the thread, and e-mails.  As I told him last week, I can't wait til this one is done so I can get him started on something new.



I like to keep customers appraised of what's going on. Nowadays it takes less than 5 min to snap a cellphone pic and send it in an email. Some of my customers live 2000 miles away, and I like for them to know that I have more than just my own interests in mind.

@Ooh-Rah, I look forward to working with you again. It's been a pleasure, so far.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 31, 2015)

Barbarian said:


> @Ooh-Rah, I look forward to working with you again. It's been a pleasure, so far.



That's because you haven't sent me the bill yet!


----------



## x SF med (Jan 31, 2015)

@Barbarian ...   if you need a shill for further sales....  we need to work out a commission structure....  kidding...  cash under the table is fine


----------



## Marine0311 (Jan 31, 2015)

Barbarian said:


> I like to keep customers appraised of what's going on. Nowadays it takes less than 5 min to snap a cellphone pic and send it in an email. Some of my customers live 2000 miles away, and I like for them to know that I have more than just my own interests in mind.
> 
> @Ooh-Rah, I look forward to working with you again. It's been a pleasure, so far.


 
I sent you a PM bro. I am interested in your services.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 31, 2015)

x SF med said:


> turning you into a knife snob is payment enough....  now you need to learn how to sharpen knives properly....  you have t okeep the tools in perfect condition...
> 
> You will need a Norton Med-Fine (grey/orange) 8"x 2" oil stone, a good e-z lap diamond stone, food grade mineral oil, and practice, lots of practice....   (the e-z lap is only to be used for reshaping or deep damage to the cutting edge)  when you get really good, we'll move you up to 1000 and 6000 grit Japanese water stones for fine finishing....  then the bench strop with Al02 (green) polishing compound...


Need to have you show my son how to do it properly.
I'll even furnish crappy knives so he doesn't ruin a good one.
Maybe next January.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 31, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Need to have you show my son how to do it properly.
> I'll even furnish crappy knives so he doesn't ruin a good one.
> Maybe next January.


 If it's next January.....  maybe.... just maybe..... I'll have WW Harsey Jr give him his first knife sharpening lesson....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 11, 2015)

Yet another update from @Barbarian ....this is fun, but I cannot wait to get this damn knife so I can cut something with it!

*Sheathing

 *


----------



## x SF med (Feb 12, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Yet another update from @Barbarian ....this is fun, but I cannot wait to get this damn knife so I can cut something with it!
> 
> *Sheathing
> 
> View attachment 12585 *




I was going to post the last 30 seconds of Sweet Transvestite from Rocky Horror....  but then I thought, he's a Marine, he might enjoy that too much.  Then I thought about posting the Carly Simon song Anticipation, and thought... nah that's even gayer than Dr Frank N. Furter in Rocky Horror.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 7, 2015)

@Barbarian shared another update...things are coming together very nice!

Here is a shot of it freshly Cerakote'd in Magpul Flat Dark Earth.

Sounds like it takes a few days for the coating to fully set -


----------



## x SF med (Mar 7, 2015)

I think there is a nick in the blade, and it needs to be sent to me for testing and resharpening, it should only take, oh a few years, maybe a decade....

Barbarian will see what I did here too....  subtle...


----------



## Barbarian (Mar 7, 2015)

x SF med said:


> I think there is a nick in the blade, and it needs to be sent to me for testing and resharpening, it should only take, oh a few years, maybe a decade....
> 
> Barbarian will see what I did here too....  subtle...



Ha ha! That's a first. Creative.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 7, 2015)

Barbarian said:


> Ha ha! That's a first. Creative.



That means I won a knife, right?  SWEET!!!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 15, 2015)

@Barbarian finished my Wanderer - the rest of you slobs better hurry up and place an order because I'm about to take up his time with another custom job! 
So very very cool, and there goes ever buying a knife on Amazon again.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 18, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @Barbarian  very cool, and there goes ever buying a knife on Amazon again.
> 
> [ATTACH=full]12768[/ATTACH]





Oh.... now you understand the allure of a custom or semi-custom knife :thumbsup:....  care to explain it to the rest of the people?

Huge difference in the feel in the hand, the balance, and numerous little things that you just can't place...  now you know why my collection of sharp pointies grows...  :ROFLMAO::ROFLMAO::ROFLMAO::wall:

@Barbarian  - I like the slightly spaded shape of the blade, it tip weights it slightly doesn't it?


----------



## Barbarian (Mar 18, 2015)

x SF med said:


> @Barbarian  - I like the slightly spaded shape of the blade, it tip weights it slightly doesn't it?



@x SF med It does help in that respect, but that was really a happy accident. I added the "humpback" to the design to give the user more blade to project into the object being cut, while batonning. I also liked the added organic line on an otherwise non-organic blade profile. It really does help with overall balance though. You'd be surprised how difficult it is to prevent a knife that size from being too handle heavy, while still having a full and ergonomic handle.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 18, 2015)

Guys, (specifically @x SF med ),

This being my first custom blade, I do not have much to compare it to.  But what I can tell you is this, for slightly more than what I likely would have paid for an ESSE type blade:

I picked the color of the handle
I picked the coating and color of the blade
I was able to see pics of my blade and handle as they went thru different processes
I am amazed at the balance on this thing. Pointer finger at the hilt and it balances perfect
I was able to support a very talented knife maker and hopefully create more business for him here

What will I do different next time?

I think I will get a stainless blade without the coating
I will ask if I can have something specific inscribed in the blade
Great experience overall, looking forward to putting this thing to task during solo camps this summer.


----------



## Barbarian (Apr 16, 2015)

Wife and folks went in together and bought me one of these for my birthday. (Woot) The blade is hand-ground by Bill Harsey Jr.

Spartan/Harsey Hunter


----------



## Grunt (Apr 16, 2015)

Beautiful craftsmanship!

Nice gift indeed!


----------



## x SF med (Apr 17, 2015)

Barbarian said:


> Wife and folks went in together and bought me one of these for my birthday. (Woot) The blade is hand-ground by Bill Harsey Jr.
> 
> Spartan/Harsey Hunter
> View attachment 13019 View attachment 13020



I got to see the first batch in Bill's shop a couple of years ago...  but I've gotten to see a bunch of 'secret' stuff in the Harsey and Spartan shops.

I want a Spartan Nymph...   I saw the prototype, and wanted to steal it from Curt...


ETA....  @Barbarian -Spartan/Harsey Model 1 #061/250 is around here somewhere.....  nyah, nyah, nyah  and I gots me a titanium American Kami Spork too...  so there.


----------



## Barbarian (Apr 17, 2015)

x SF med said:


> I got to see the first batch in Bill's shop a couple of years ago...  but I've gotten to see a bunch of 'secret' stuff in the Harsey and Spartan shops.
> 
> I want a Spartan Nymph...   I saw the prototype, and wanted to steal it from Curt...
> 
> ...



Lol, you hang out with ALL the cool kids.

I'd say Curt is prepared for any attempts at prototype theft. He probably had a full on, anti-troll PACE plan ready to rock. I've been dying for a Bill Jr. custom similar to the Big Rock. Mark and Curt have kept him so busy, though, that he doesn't take too many orders, nowadays.

And about the Mod I and AK Spork.......    I hate yer face.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 17, 2015)

Barbarian said:


> And about the Mod I and AK Spork....... I hate yer face.



My job her is done, for now.  :troll::troll::troll:


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 9, 2015)

Finally got to cut something substantial with my knife from @Barbarian


----------



## Barbarian (May 9, 2015)

I'm honored to have been of service and always glad to see a knife in use. Thank you.

But now I'm hungry.


----------



## x SF med (May 9, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Finally got to cut something substantial with my knife from @Barbarian



Now.... you need to learn how to sharpen properly, freehand.
You will need a Norton 8"x2" (min dimension) 2 sided grey/orange stone; food grade mineral oil; a 1200 grit Japanese water stone; and EZ-Lap 6"x2" diamond impregnated 'cutting' lap; Lansky triangular ceramic hones 4", 6" and 8"; a min 8 power jeweler's loupe; a bench strop and green Aluminum oxide polishing medium; Time: and tons of practice.  (there is a lot more stuff you need for full repairs, we'll get to that later).

I carry my sharpening gear in it's own daypack....  and the valuable stuff goes in a Booker's Bourbon box...  I have taken sharpening instruction from William W. Harsey Jr. Wayne Goddard, Jeff Freeman, and a host of others....  the main common theme = practice, patience, and muscle memory. 

We'll get to knife show stories later....  like the day I bought a Lake lock folder from Mr. Lake himself for 50% of the market value...  the day Chris Reeve took my Sebenza home with him (along with 3 other guys knives)  because "these are fucked up, what the fuck happened?"  ...  even though Chris had my knife, it's rare, a Classic 2000 medium signed by Chris...  plus it's my EDC.

Want to see a really nice new folder design - go to Freeman Outdoor Gear  Jeff was with a 'Legendary' knife company out of Oregon for a long time, and struck out on his own a couple of years ago...


----------



## Barbarian (May 9, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Now.... We'll get to knife show stories later....  like the day I bought a Lake lock folder from Mr. Lake himself for 50% of the market value...  the day Chris Reeve took my Sebenza home with him (along with 3 other guys knives)  because "these are fucked up, what the fuck happened?"  ...  even though Chris had my knife, it's rare, a Classic 2000 medium signed by Chris...  plus it's my EDC.



Tease.


----------



## x SF med (May 9, 2015)

Barbarian said:


> Tease.



Wait until I get you to help me start a sharpening instruction page here....  and we have to discuss hardness, toughness, grain size, spring, shape to grain dimensions and inclusions.....   and why it is important that you not use a powered sharpener on blades unless you are an expert, or have access to retempering/heat treating facilities....

I cannot tell you how many ruined blades I've seen from overheating by using a grinder or belt sander to sharpen a blade...

I would hazard a guess that you rough sharpen prior to heat treat then finish hone afterwards


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 9, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Now.... you need to learn how to sharpen properly, freehand.
> You will need a Norton 8"x2" (min dimension) 2 sided grey/orange stone; food grade mineral oil; a 1200 grit Japanese water stone; and EZ-Lap 6"x2" diamond impregnated 'cutting' lap; Lansky triangular ceramic hones 4", 6" and 8"; a min 8 power jeweler's loupe; a bench strop and green Aluminum oxide polishing medium; Time: and tons of practice. (there is a lot more stuff you need for full repairs, we'll get to that later).



Hmmm...experience tells me I should interpret this as more of a directive than friendly advice.   So with that said..understood.  I will work on collecting the above quoted material and check back soon.   Thank you for sharing your experience.


----------



## Barbarian (May 9, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Wait until I get you to help me start a sharpening instruction page here....  and we have to discuss hardness, toughness, grain size, spring, shape to grain dimensions and inclusions.....   and why it is important that you not use a powered sharpener on blades unless you are an expert, or have access to retempering/heat treating facilities....
> 
> I cannot tell you how many ruined blades I've seen from overheating by using a grinder or belt sander to sharpen a blade...
> 
> I would hazard a guess that you rough sharpen prior to heat treat then finish hone afterwards



I'm up for it whenever you're ready. Just let me know.

Actually, edging and honing are the last things I do before shipping. Edging has a steep learning curve, though.


----------



## x SF med (May 9, 2015)

Barbarian said:


> I'm up for it whenever you're ready. Just let me know.
> 
> Actually, edging and honing are the last things I do before shipping. Edging has a steep learning curve, though.



short touch times, many passes, lots of water, well used belts and a nice guide are essential...

The Spartan guys have gone to using a Wicked Edge (Pro Pack II) to put the edge on...

One day I will get one ... for Christmas, I'll hit the lottery or steal it from an SF owned NC knife company...


----------

